# need some that wants to go fishing



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Have two freinds staying at a house I have in pensacola. I live in Atlanta. They would like to go gishing but do not have a way to pull my 26ft Glaicer bay that is there. They are ex Navy guys and know boats very well. Is there anyone that has can pull the boat and would like a ferr fishing trip. Can be any day in the next 5-7 days.
contact Bill 678 643 9305


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

would need a big truck for that big of a boat , is it possible they can go rent a truck ?


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*reply*

I pull it with a big SUV. no they can not rent a truck


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

dont know if it will help ya now but i have a 3/4 ton gmc vandura that will pull a house. i pull my 28 foot travel trailer with it quite often. sure it would tote it with no problem.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll pull it as long as they cover my expenses, don't have time to fish..


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*ebbtide*

I have a 26 glacier bay very easy to pull with right trailer, hope someone helps them out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

OP was for April.


----------

